# Bank Fisherman gets the last laugh



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Marianne! Marianne!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool video, super annoying drone operator/fisherman. I recommend watching with the sound off. Lol


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Holy crab apples! Holy cows even!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Definitely watch with the sound on! It's great to see someone get that excited over a fish! IMO!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Not Safe For Work: The guy cusses like a sailor!


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, no lack of H.C. bombs being dropped.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Said he didnt know what to do with the rest of his life, I'd say he was just a little excited.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm sure that was exciting, but man that dude...ugh. What a dork.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

So that's how you keep a jitterbug from getting tangled in the line!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> So that's how you keep a jitterbug from getting tangled in the line!


Sounds like this might be a safer way for you to fish!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

polebender said:


> Sounds like this might be a safer way for you to fish!


Disaster struck again on Saturday! Keep an eye out for my report!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Holy cows!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

what a tool!!! lol


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Why did he run to the house with it? Did he think they would not believe his video?


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not sure what the fun would be in having a machine catch fish for you ... Kinda neat and kinda scary if you think about it... Not sure what he would have done if a big Pike took it ....


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Pretty cool. Nice fish too.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A couple of things come to mind.

1. Does that count as his first cast?

2. Next time a giant northern pike will smack that sucker and take off with the lure and the drone! LOL

That might produce something other than Oh my gosh, holy cows!


----------



## bigj801 (Aug 19, 2016)

cool video man, and good for you for getting excited. don't let the jerks on here bring you down. Also, why do you guys feel like you have to call the guy names and stuff. he didn't post this video for you to put him down. Go back to your lame lives and talk about making america crap again.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

bigj801 said:


> cool video man, and good for you for getting excited. don't let the jerks on here bring you down. Also, why do you guys feel like you have to call the guy names and stuff. he didn't post this video for you to put him down. Go back to your lame lives and talk about making america crap again.


Haha, the op isn't the guy in the video. But really? First post and you jump on someone's case from YOU taking it out of context? Ok....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice smallie. First I was rooting for the fish to sink that drone, then I was rooting for him to get a hook in the hand as haphazardly as he was handling it, then I was rooting for him to fall flat on his face when he was running back to the lake. Tech nerd in the outdoors and tech nerd wins. Not a happy ending.


----------



## bigj801 (Aug 19, 2016)

streamstalker said:


> I think you could probably get your account deleted and come back with a new first post. Everyone deserves a do-over.




we all deserve at least one do over right!!! I use this forum to find, and share info, not to make fun of people, and I get frustrated with bullying, especially in the society we live in today. I had a friend in high school kill himself because he was bullied. hypothetically speaking, my last account may or may not of been banned because someone began to call me names on MY post, and I stood up for myself. so yes, we all deserve a do over!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

bigj801 said:


> we all deserve at least one do over right!!! I use this forum to find, and share info, not to make fun of people, and I get frustrated with bullying, especially in the society we live in today. I had a friend in high school kill himself because he was bullied. hypothetically speaking, my last account may or may not of been banned because someone began to call me names on MY post, and I stood up for myself. so yes, we all deserve a do over!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

bigj801 said:


> cool video man, and good for you for getting excited. don't let the jerks on here bring you down. Also, why do you guys feel like you have to call the guy names and stuff. he didn't post this video for you to put him down. Go back to your lame lives and talk about making america crap again.


YEAH! I mean, holy crabapples guys! Biggest fish of my life, with a drone, and all you do is laugh. Holy cows, I'm telling Marianne.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

He found a way to make trolling fun. Watching the video I was hoping a muskie would turn his drone into a bobber.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

bigj801 said:


> we all deserve at least one do over right!!! I use this forum to find, and share info, not to make fun of people, and I get frustrated with bullying, especially in the society we live in today. I had a friend in high school kill himself because he was bullied. hypothetically speaking, my last account may or may not of been banned because someone began to call me names on MY post, and I stood up for myself. so yes, we all deserve a do over!


I think the mods need to make a "safe space" forum for you.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy cows,newyorkers are ruthless!! What a great video. Lol ya I'd say the guy is a bit on the dorky side,but eh,what's wrong with that. 
Let him live....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it was great, I applaud his passion.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> So that's how you keep a jitterbug from getting tangled in the line!


Bwahahaha! That almost made me spit my beer out!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

If more fisherman would be as fired up as he was the world would be a better place


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

laugh he certainly is an excitable boy  that was a cool video and an OK fish but if that's his personal best he needs to upgrade things ... sounded like he was going to pass out running back and forth to the house ... would that be a record fish caught from a drone, like line class things???


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Chimp gets last laugh:


OMG HOW DID I MISS THIS!?! Amazing piece of footage. I love how ready and able he was to swat that thing down!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Man this was funny... Great job.. I'd never guess it would work let alone you would get the fish to shore.
Pretty cool !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Illegal to drone fish???????? Line is not attached to a rod, tree limb...bank or boat..lol. great catch.....we used a remote control boat once to take our baits close to a dam...beyond the no watercraft bouys....illegal? ????...just curious. ....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

That's the best video ever recorded! Lol can't believe that drone had enough power to drag that fish, It pulled it ashore like a boss! Lol


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That's what surprised me. I thought for sure it would get pulled down.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome! That was a great catch too. All I can say about the other comments is green isn't their color. For some reason his reaction did remind me of Doc Brown on "Back to the Future" though lol...


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

That is AWESOME! But I do agree that a 35" Northern will put an end to that drone!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I believe Pennsylvania was drafting a law to make any sort of robotics illegal in fishing.


I'd support this. I'd like to throw hunting in there as well. Google earth is enough advantage I feel.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'd support this. I'd like to throw hunting in there as well. Google earth is enough advantage I feel.


During seasons I agree, but during offseason as a scouting tool, I'd be ok with the use of it.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I disagree to a point. Yes it's more of an advantage, but no I don't think there should be a law against it. 

Not everyone hunts for the same reason. Some want meat, and couldn't care less about sport. Some don't really care about the kill as much as how they accomplished it. 

If you want to be sporting , just because someone else is allowed to use robotics to hunt and fish, doesn't mean that you have to. You're still welcome to dawn your loin cloth, knap your flint, and get all primal. 

I can barely figure out my smart phone, so robotics aren't for me.... besides, I look good in a loin cloth. 

But to each their own as far as im concerned.


----------

